# Looking at getting an older can am



## Drycreekboy01 (Aug 17, 2016)

We're the can am's back to 05 as on point as they are today? Looking to get a big bore but can't afford new a one.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All of them 11 years ago are considered primitive to todays standards so.. no..but with that said Can Am..or BRP as they were known then were already on the leading edge of innovation for the time. Really should try and stat 5 years and newer though. JMO.


----------

